# Lifestyle Holidays Vacation Club



## Snowbell (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Is there anyone out there that can tell me anything about the above Club?  It is in the Dominican Republic.

Thanks.

Snowbell


----------



## Makai Guy (May 26, 2006)

Your question does not relate to the operation of the BBS.  Moving it to the Caribbean forum.


----------



## Larry (Aug 12, 2008)

Snowbell said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone out there that can tell me anything about the above Club?  It is in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> ...



It would be helpful if you made it clear as to what information you are looking for. Are you considering a trade and want information about things like the quality of the resort or location such as how far from beach, quality of food etc. Perhaps you are considering a purchase and want to know more about how the club works etc.

I don't think you are going to receive many responses without providing more detailed information of what you need.


----------



## sne75 (Sep 3, 2008)

We stayed last year - it was nice.  You have to stay in one of the private villas with its own pool and someone to cook you breakfast every morning.


----------



## schmo (Sep 11, 2008)

What do you want to know? here is a link to some owners site they should be able to tell you pretty much anything you want to know www.lifestylehvc.com


----------



## LifestyleMember (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi I am a member of this holiday club, what would you like to know?


----------



## escargot (Sep 18, 2008)

How is the beach and swimming/snorkeling from the beach at this resort ?

Thanks !


----------



## lifestylehvc (Oct 2, 2008)

The beach sand is not as white as Punta cana area, The water is clear and blue. depending on weather like everywhere it would be decent , but not world class snorkeling. If you want perfect conditions I would suggest taking excursion to Paridise Island.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 2, 2008)

LifestyleMember said:


> Hi I am a member of this holiday club, what would you like to know?



Is this the club where you pay a certain amount for it and get some kind of annuity?  My friend stayed here 2 years ago, told me about the program in spotty detail.

What are the basics of the program?


----------



## lifestylehvc (Oct 2, 2008)

I sent some info pm hope it helps


----------



## chisirksul (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all, I am a new member of forum
__________________

Installing electric radiant floor heating systems - Hydronic underfloor heat cost - In and under floors heated flooring


----------

